# Aux heater & battery drain



## dave-c (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi all, I realise these subjects have been covered in depth over the years - I have used the search function & read countless threads/posts, but all I have done is become more confused than i was before (information overload)

my aux has packed up (water ingress, circuit board fried) can the Webasto be replaced with from another VAG car (A8, Toureg etc) or does it have to be from a Pheaton?

Secondly, I have a massive drain on the comfort battery - it will fully discharge in approx 12 hrs, to an extent where the car wont start (even on emergency start or with jump leads) unless you use a booster pack on the comfort battery, even though the starter battery shows fully charged.
Both batteries have been replaced, comfort is now a 100cca AGM, as well as the management controller and relay. any ideas on what/where could be causing this.

vcds scan after battery/controller swap



Chassis Type: 3D (3D - VW Phaeton (2002 > 2006))
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 2E
34 36 37 38 39 46 47 55 56 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77

VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ78003239 Mileage: 206930km-128580miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 059-907-401-ASB.clb
Part No SW: 3D0 907 401 A HW: 8E0 907 401 AB
Component: 3.0L V6TDI G000AG 0010 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWZ3Z0G1574912
Coding: 0011773
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 1D31BF51C7605DAAC2-5140

1 Fault Found:
005495 - Right Engine Mount Solenoid Valve (N145) 
P1577 - 001 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 206876 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Torque: 167.7 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Voltage: 12.77 V
Bin. Bits: 1
Bin. Bits: 1
Bin. Bits: 1

Readiness: 0 0 0 X 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.lbl
Part No SW: 09L 927 760 J HW: GS1 9.1 1.4 
Component: AG6 09L 3,0 TDI RdW 2806 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: 4289160
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3E7358DD6AA626B2FB-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047 
Coding: 0008356
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 6BD5A1894954631A0C-5140

1 Fault Found:
01826 - Sensor for Steering Angle (G85); Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
000 - - - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 139 B HW: 5WK 485 04
Component: Kessy 6840 
Revision: 68406418 Serial number: VWZ3Z0G1574912
Coding: 0004328
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 285F9E8598228802A1-515E

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 759 CA
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1722 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 77FD8DF9051CD7FAF8-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 007 AR
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0253 
Coding: 0400535
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 69D9DB8143A8710A7E-515E

2 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00483 - Control Module for Auxiliary Air Heater 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 040 J
Component: Climatronic D1 2031 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 254197B1EF30956A9A-5140

1 Fault Found:
01341 - Control Module in Instrument Panel On Comfort CAN (J285) 
008 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049-V2.clb
Part No SW: 3D0 937 049 L HW: 3D0 937 049 L
Component: J519 6200 
Revision: -4003--- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 600200002B2115000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 336579E951E4FBDA04-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0J Airbag 8.4E+ H12 0935 
Coding: 0012362
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 254197B1EF30956A9A-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 3D0 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0000032
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2E53689DBAC6D6326B-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 3D0 920 982 H
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 0610 
Coding: 0023411
Shop #: WSC 00401 210 82584
VCID: 2D516F91B7C0AD2A52-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 815 005 AG
Component: Standheizung 2426 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 62CBCCADBE9E2252BF-515E

1 Fault Found:
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 70EFB6E5607280C239-515E

1 Fault Found:
01207 - Control Module for Auxiliary Heater (J364) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: 3D0-909-157.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 157 A
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 275D9DB9953C877AA8-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553-V2.clb
Part No: 3D0 907 553 C
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3V0 1122 
Coding: 0005521
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 275D9DB9953C877AA8-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 760 CA
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1722 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 6FEDB5997D4C9F3A20-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 J
Component: NAVIGATION 0188 
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3B7551C979B4339ADC-515E

1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 135 C
Component: Dachmodul 0708 
Coding: 0000047
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 234589A9E1046B5AF4-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: 3D0-909-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 158 A
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 285F9E8598228802A1-517C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: X3 HSG 0102 
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 01052 210 175100
VCID: 336579E951E4FBDA04-4B1A

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3D2 959 701 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 3D2 959 702 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 3D0 959 703 G
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 3D0 959 704 G
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201

Subsystem 5 - Part No: 3D0 909 610 C
Component: 3L HDSG 2330

Subsystem 6 - Part No: 7L0 907 719 A
Component: Neigungssensor 0020

2 Faults Found:
01504 - Bulb for License-Plate Light (X) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
00316 - Bulbs for Rear Illumination 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 465 A
Component: 08K-AUDIOVERST 0112 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 1F4D8559CD6C4FBAD0-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 57: TV Tuner Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 919 148 HW: 3D0 919 148 
Component: TV-Tuner 0060 
Revision: R0H12000 Serial number: 91100500091502
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00417 210 91432
VCID: 67DDDDB955BC477A68-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: 3Dx-955-1xx-V1.clb
Part No: 3D2 955 120 A
Component: Front Wiper 3000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 204F86A5F0127042E9-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 D
Component: Batteriemanagement 2800 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 24478AB5E40A6C628D-5140

1 Fault Found:
00086 - Parallel Battery Connection Relay (J581) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 919 283 D
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0907 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2B55618989D4A31A4C-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3W7-035-385.lbl
Part No SW: 3W7 035 385 H HW: 3W7 035 385 H
Component: UHV Premium rSAP 0037 
Coding: 0002320
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 418923211B58594A86-515E

No fault code found.



and scan before battery swap & faults cleared

Wednesday,01,March,2017,17:07:39:53651
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 10 x64
VCDS Version: 16.8.4.2
Data version: 20161129 DS267.0
www.Ross-Tech.com


VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ78003239 License Plate: BATTERYSWAP
Mileage: 205500km-127691mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3D (3D - VW Phaeton (2002 > 2006))
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 2E
34 36 37 38 39 46 47 55 56 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77

VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ78003239 Mileage: 205500km-127691miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 059-907-401-ASB.clb
Part No SW: 3D0 907 401 A HW: 8E0 907 401 AB
Component: 3.0L V6TDI G000AG 0010 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWZ3Z0G1574912
Coding: 0011773
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 1D31BF51C7605DAAC2-5140

1 Fault Found:
005495 - Right Engine Mount Solenoid Valve (N145) 
P1577 - 001 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 205494 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1134 /min
Torque: 11.7 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Voltage: 13.60 V
Bin. Bits: 0
Bin. Bits: 1
Bin. Bits: 1

Readiness: 0 0 0 X 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.lbl
Part No SW: 09L 927 760 J HW: GS1 9.1 1.4 
Component: AG6 09L 3,0 TDI RdW 2806 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: 4289160
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3E7358DD6AA626B2FB-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047 
Coding: 0008356
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 6BD5A1894954631A0C-5140

1 Fault Found:
01826 - Sensor for Steering Angle (G85); Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
000 - - - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 139 B HW: 5WK 485 04
Component: Kessy 6840 
Revision: 68406418 Serial number: VWZ3Z0G1574912
Coding: 0004328
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 285F9E8598228802A1-515E

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

2 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
00087 - Terminal 30 for Starting Relevant Consumers 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 759 CA
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1722 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 77FD8DF9051CD7FAF8-5140

1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 007 AR
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0253 
Coding: 0400535
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 69D9DB8143A8710A7E-5140

1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 040 J
Component: Climatronic D1 2031 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 254197B1EF30956A9A-515E

1 Fault Found:
01341 - Control Module in Instrument Panel On Comfort CAN (J285) 
008 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049-V2.clb
Part No SW: 3D0 937 049 L HW: 3D0 937 049 L
Component: J519 6200 
Revision: -4003--- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 600200002B2115000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 336579E951E4FBDA04-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0J Airbag 8.4E+ H12 0935 
Coding: 0012362
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 254197B1EF30956A9A-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 3D0 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0000032
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2E53689DBAC6D6326B-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 3D0 920 982 H
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 0610 
Coding: 0023411
Shop #: WSC 00401 210 82584
VCID: 2D516F91B7C0AD2A52-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 815 005 AG
Component: Standheizung 2426 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 62CBCCADBE9E2252BF-515E

1 Fault Found:
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 70EFB6E5607280C239-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: 3D0-909-157.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 157 A
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 275D9DB9953C877AA8-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553-V2.clb
Part No: 3D0 907 553 C
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3V0 1122 
Coding: 0005521
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 275D9DB9953C877AA8-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 760 CA
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1722 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 6FEDB5997D4C9F3A20-515E

1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 J
Component: NAVIGATION 0188 
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3B7551C979B4339ADC-5140

1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 135 C
Component: Dachmodul 0708 
Coding: 0000047
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 234589A9E1046B5AF4-5140

1 Fault Found:
00926 - Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: 3D0-909-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 158 A
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 285F9E8598228802A1-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: X3 HSG 0102 
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 01052 210 175100
VCID: 336579E951E4FBDA04-4B1A

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3D2 959 701 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 3D2 959 702 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 3D0 959 703 G
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 3D0 959 704 G
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201

Subsystem 5 - Part No: 3D0 909 610 C
Component: 3L HDSG 2330

Subsystem 6 - Part No: 7L0 907 719 A
Component: Neigungssensor 0020

11 Faults Found:
00927 - Terminal 30 (Right) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
01516 - Terminal 30; Left 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00926 - Terminal 30 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
01134 - Alarm Horn (H12) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01504 - Bulb for License-Plate Light (X) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
00316 - Bulbs for Rear Illumination 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 465 A
Component: 08K-AUDIOVERST 0112 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 1F4D8559CD6C4FBAD0-515E

1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 57: TV Tuner Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 919 148 HW: 3D0 919 148 
Component: TV-Tuner 0060 
Revision: R0H12000 Serial number: 91100500091502
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00417 210 91432
VCID: 67DDDDB955BC477A68-5140

1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 40
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: 3Dx-955-1xx-V1.clb
Part No: 3D2 955 120 A
Component: Front Wiper 3000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 204F86A5F0127042E9-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 D
Component: Batteriemanagement 2800 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 24478AB5E40A6C628D-5140

1 Fault Found:
00086 - Parallel Battery Connection Relay (J581) 
011 - Open Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 919 283 D
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0907 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2B55618989D4A31A4C-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3W7-035-385.lbl
Part No SW: 3W7 035 385 H HW: 3W7 035 385 H
Component: UHV Premium rSAP 0037 
Coding: 0002320
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 418923211B58594A86-5140

1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Dave - not sure I can off much advice... I don't know if other webastos will fit... I've a feeling that it is not the same as Tuareg in detail - although the control equipment is the same... but I admit i could be wrong. One of two people have managed to repair a webasto.. but can't remember who or if the detail is easily found.

Re the battery problem - again I can't really help - but there seem to be a few knowledgeable guys here who have lived through it and mastered it.. but I've never seen the battery parallelign relay fault code in your controller 71. I wonder if this is why the emergency start doesn't work...?

Good luck.

M


----------



## Dangerrous (Sep 14, 2014)

*clamp meter, test draw from agm bat*

If possible, park the car somewhere safe and leave the boot open, switch it off (don't lock it) and let the car go to sleep,I think it's two hours

Clamp a meter around the AGM battery earth cable and see what kind of draw you're getting




It should be around 50-200milliamps max, if it's draining in 12hrs you're looking at a figure of about 8amps for a 100ah battery. 
If you have this high drain, with the fuse manual at hand start pulling fuses, when the drain stops you've found the culprit.

With regard to the parallel relay check the resistance between the live's of the batteries, they should be insulated from each other, there may be a little bleed from the battery manager. Also check the drain from the starter battery, there shouldn't be any if the circuits are correctly isolated.

Hopefully this will get you started

Clamp meter is from ebay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-AIMO-...r-AC-DC-Current-Volt-Tester-DMM-/231156528071


----------



## dave-c (Mar 8, 2017)

Dangerrous said:


> If possible, park the car somewhere safe and leave the boot open, switch it off (don't lock it) and let the car go to sleep,I think it's two hours
> 
> Clamp a meter around the AGM battery earth cable and see what kind of draw you're getting
> 
> ...


many thanks for the quick replies - very much appreciated.

Meter ordered, will post back with results in a few days. Any Ideas on what could be putting such a big load the AGM battery? No drain on starter battery, old one was always showing 12.6v (disconnected) & new one 12.8.
Also forgot to mention that on the original battery relay, the small two pin connecter was actually burnt out (the plastic was a solid molten blob)


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

dave-c said:


> many thanks for the quick replies - very much appreciated.
> 
> Meter ordered, will post back with results in a few days. Any Ideas on what could be putting such a big load the AGM battery? No drain on starter battery, old one was always showing 12.6v (disconnected) & new one 12.8.
> Also forgot to mention that on the original battery relay, the small two pin connecter was actually burnt out (the plastic was a solid molten blob)


I have a feeling that some battery drains are associated with the electric heaters for cabin air (which I think are in the air ducting under the carpet - i think there are some posts to this effect somewhere... and relatively recently.. within the last six months.

Good luck


----------



## dave-c (Mar 8, 2017)

*FIXED*

well, I spent last weekend swapping the auxiliary heater (and the drive belts & water pump whilst the car was apart).

I don't know how, or why, but this has cured the battery drain problem as well as several other recurring faults (battery relay & steering angle sensor). The car has been stood for 3 days with no drain whatsoever - and started first turn of the key this morning.
I read extensively on battery drain and possible causes, nowhere did I come across the Webasto as being a cause (that I can remember anyway).
The aux heater function now appears on the central display, and I can manually set the timers etc.

VCDS scan from today after a good run out to test things etc,

Thursday,30,March,2017,18:37:29:53651
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 10 x64
VCDS Version: 16.8.4.2
Data version: 20161129 DS267.0
www.Ross-Tech.com


Mileage: 207720km-129071mi Repair Order: 


Chassis Type: 3D - VW Phaeton (2002 > 2006)
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 2E
34 36 37 38 39 46 47 55 56 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77

Mileage: 207720km-129071miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 059-907-401-ASB.clb
Part No SW: 3D0 907 401 A HW: 8E0 907 401 AB
Component: 3.0L V6TDI G000AG 0010 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWZ3Z0G1574912
Coding: 0011773
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 1D31BF51C7605DAAC2-5140

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 1 X 1 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.lbl
Part No SW: 09L 927 760 J HW: GS1 9.1 1.4 
Component: AG6 09L 3,0 TDI RdW 2806 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: 4289160
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3E7358DD6AA626B2FB-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047 
Coding: 0008356
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 6BD5A1894954631A0C-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 139 B HW: 5WK 485 04
Component: Kessy 6840 
Revision: 68406418 Serial number: VWZ3Z0G1574912
Coding: 0004328
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 285F9E8598228802A1-5140

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 759 CA
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1722 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 77FD8DF9051CD7FAF8-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 007 AR
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0253 
Coding: 0400535
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 69D9DB8143A8710A7E-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 040 J
Component: Climatronic D1 2031 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 254197B1EF30956A9A-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049-V2.clb
Part No SW: 3D0 937 049 L HW: 3D0 937 049 L
Component: J519 6200 
Revision: -4003--- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 600200002B2115000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 336579E951E4FBDA04-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0J Airbag 8.4E+ H12 0935 
Coding: 0012362
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 254197B1EF30956A9A-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 3D0 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0000032
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2E53689DBAC6D6326B-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 3D0 920 982 H
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 0610 
Coding: 0023411
Shop #: WSC 00401 210 82584
VCID: 2D516F91B7C0AD2A52-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 815 005 AA
Component: Standheizung 2426 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 5CB7F2559CFA14A2F5-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 70EFB6E5607280C239-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: 3D0-909-157.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 157 A
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 275D9DB9953C877AA8-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553-V2.clb
Part No: 3D0 907 553 C
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3V0 1122 
Coding: 0005521
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 275D9DB9953C877AA8-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 760 CA
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1722 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 6FEDB5997D4C9F3A20-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 J
Component: NAVIGATION 0188 
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3B7551C979B4339ADC-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 135 C
Component: Dachmodul 0708 
Coding: 0000047
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 234589A9E1046B5AF4-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: 3D0-909-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 158 A
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 285F9E8598228802A1-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: X3 HSG 0102 
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 01052 210 175100
VCID: 336579E951E4FBDA04-4B1A

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3D2 959 701 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 3D2 959 702 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 3D0 959 703 G
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 3D0 959 704 G
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201

Subsystem 5 - Part No: 3D0 909 610 C
Component: 3L HDSG 2330

Subsystem 6 - Part No: 7L0 907 719 A
Component: Neigungssensor 0020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 465 A
Component: 08K-AUDIOVERST 0112 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 1F4D8559CD6C4FBAD0-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 57: TV Tuner Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 919 148 HW: 3D0 919 148 
Component: TV-Tuner 0060 
Revision: R0H12000 Serial number: 91100500091502
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00417 210 91432
VCID: 67DDDDB955BC477A68-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: 3Dx-955-1xx-V1.clb
Part No: 3D2 955 120 A
Component: Front Wiper 3000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 204F86A5F0127042E9-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 D
Component: Batteriemanagement 2800 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 24478AB5E40A6C628D-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 919 283 D
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0907 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2B55618989D4A31A4C-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3W7-035-385.lbl
Part No SW: 3W7 035 385 H HW: 3W7 035 385 H
Component: UHV Premium rSAP 0037 
Coding: 0002320
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 418923211B58594A86-5140

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 08:13)--------------------------

The previous faults at address 01 & 08 (engine mount & hvac) are still present - I merely disconnected the wires to the engine mount & left hand vent (until the new parts arrive)


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Well Done!!


----------



## Tedo (Apr 20, 2015)

Open the electronic box on the Webasto unit. You will probably find a damaged/corroded circuit board (due to water leak). And since Webasto is directly connected to the battery it is quite possible, that this is the reason.


----------



## dave-c (Mar 8, 2017)

Tedo said:


> Open the electronic box on the Webasto unit. You will probably find a damaged/corroded circuit board (due to water leak). And since Webasto is directly connected to the battery it is quite possible, that this is the reason.



I'd already opened the unit up - it was well beyond salvage, just a big congealed mess of corrosion.

Did'nt realise it was connected directly to the battery though, but changing the webasto has cured the battery drain.


----------



## Tedo (Apr 20, 2015)

Yup, Webasto controller is always on. The Webasto remote control unit is also always on. Both of them are connected via one wire. (w-bus protocol)
Since the receiver is listening all the time, it must be powered all the time. And when it receives the signal it is immediately sent to Webasto, so the Webasto controller is also waiting all the time.

One day I need to measure this standby current. I have a very precise DC current clamp meter, but I haven't found the time to do it.


----------

